# bikester.ch - Ärger pur



## tommyboy (27. April 2011)

Hoi zäme,

jetzt muss ich mal meinen Frust loswerden.

Am 11.04 habe ich bei dem Laden zwei Gewindeinserts für eine Syntace x-12 Steckachse bestellt, in der Hoffnung, dass der Shop aus der Schweiz schnell und problemlos liefert. Ich wollte doch über die Oster Feiertage ein wenig fahren.

Als am 18.April keine Nachricht kam, was denn so der Stand ist, habe ich nachgefragt. Übrigens, die Hotline kann man vergessen, da geht keiner ran. Ich sass wirklich 15min in der Warteschleife und nicht nur einmal. Jetzt bin ich mal auf die Swisscom Rechnung gespannt.

Jedenfalls kam dann nach 2 Tagen eine Antwort, das es technische Probleme gäbe und es denen sooooo unendlich leid tut, aber sie bearbeiten meine Bestellung umgehend.
Daraufhin habe ich geantwortet, dass ich diese Insert wirklich dringend brauche. Wenn sie wenigstens bis Samstag geliefert werden könnten, sonst stornieren wir das Ganze einfach, ist halt dumm gelaufen. Man bietet mir einen 20Chf Gutschein an. Wer den haben will, PN an mich.

Siehe da, es kommt am nächsten Tag eine Mail, die Ware hat das Logistikzentrum verlassen. TipTop, ich freue mich wenigstens auf Sa+So+Mo zum fahren.

Heute kommt eine Mail, jaaa, "Wir entschuldigen uns....trallala". Ich bekomme eine Mail, wenn die Ware dem Versandsdienstleister übergeben worden ist UND (hier kommt der HAMMER!!!) die Ware am Schweizer Zoll vorbei ist!!!!

Ergo, ich bekomme wohl frühestens nächste Woche meine Inserts und ich bin wirklich sauer und vorallem seeeeeeeeehr enttäuscht. 

Zusammenfassend lässt sich festhalten:

Der Laden ist NICHT in der Schweiz (fahrrad.de mit schweizer Domäne)
Hinhaltetaktik, wo es nur geht.
Sehr schlechte Kommunikation...
Uneinsichtig
Man soll sich nicht von den Zertifikaten und Urkunden täuschen lassen

Der Laden ist einfach zum Kotzen.
Bestellt am besten nichts da. Da ist ja ChainReactionCycles aus England schneller.

Ciao,
  Tommaso


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2011)

Das tut mir leid für dich  

Aber danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofino73 (28. April 2011)

tommyboy schrieb:


> Hoi zäme,
> 
> jetzt muss ich mal meinen Frust loswerden.
> 
> ...



Hoi Tommaso

Mir war der Internetauftritt schon immer suspekt, alles ich dann ein bisschen rumgestöbert habe, sah ich auch, dass ein Deutscher Grosshändler dahinter steckt.

Trotzdem happy trails


----------



## tommyboy (29. April 2011)

Hallo,

danke!
Ich weiss zwar, dass es nichts ändert, aber ich wollte meinen Frust mal loswerden und Leuten davon abraten, dort zu bestellen.

Übrigens, die Inserts sind immer noch nicht da!

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## daniel77 (29. April 2011)

Naja, wird ja auch kein Geheimnis drum gemacht das der Shop in D ist
> http://www.bikester.ch/unternehmen.html


----------



## tommyboy (29. April 2011)

Mag sein, dass es irgendwo steht, wo man nicht gleich hin kommt.

Aber man wird mit .ch gelockt, 
alles in Chf, beim Kauf wird der Versand schnell angepriesen


> Bitte geben Sie immer die Bestellnummer im Verwendungszweck an, damit die Zahlung schnellstmöglich zugeordnet werden kann. Sobald wir Ihren Zahlungseingang verbuchen können, erhalten Sie von uns am Tag der Übergabe Ihrer Bestellung an den Versanddienstleister eine Versandbestätigung per E-Mail. In aller Regel wird die Bestellung innerhalb von 3 bis 7 Werktagen  nach Erhalt der Versandbestätigung bei Ihnen eintreffen.


.
und ausserdem ein Schweizer Konto, etc...

Toll, dass man bei Unternehmen nachlesen kann, dass der Sitz in Essen ist.

Ganz grosses Kino.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## daniel77 (29. April 2011)

Sorry, aber ich verstehe deine Aufregung nicht, ist doch deine Schuld wenn du dich nicht genug informierst. Das Risiko das etwas nicht sofort lieferbar ist hast du doch bei jeder Mailorder-Bestellung.
Kauf den Kram dann doch bei deinem Shop um die Ecke, kostet wahrscheinlich das doppelte aber dafür kannst du es gleich mitnehmen und hast auch noch support falls mal was nicht klappt.


----------



## IceQ- (30. April 2011)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich verstehe deine Aufregung nicht, ist doch deine Schuld wenn du dich nicht genug informierst. Das Risiko das etwas nicht sofort lieferbar ist hast du doch bei jeder Mailorder-Bestellung.
> Kauf den Kram dann doch bei deinem Shop um die Ecke, kostet wahrscheinlich das doppelte aber dafür kannst du es gleich mitnehmen und hast auch noch support falls mal was nicht klappt.




Wieso bieten die dann eine Schweizer Domain an und können das nicht über die Erkennung der IP mit den angezeigten Preisen/Währung regeln?

macht doch jede andere Firma auch so... das ist schon bewusst so gemacht.

und um die Ecke mitnehmen... in 20km Umkreis habe ich bspw. NICHTS vernünftiges an Läden...


----------



## Monsterwade (30. April 2011)

Hab mir letzthin bei www.edel-optics.ch eine Brille bestellt und muss jetzt 
dafür Verzollungkosten tragen. Der Shop hat ne .ch Internetadresse, einen Schweizer 
Hotline Nummer und zeigt die Preise in Schweizer Franken an. Erst wenn man sich
durch die AGB´s liest, wird klar, dass man bei einer Hamburger Firma bestellt :-((

Früher konnte man nur im Land in dem man wohnt eine Internetadresse beantragen.
Das ist wohl jetzt anders. Leider. Jetzt muss man sich jedesmal durch die AGB´s
arbeiten, um sicher bestellen zu können. Sehr, sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## daniel77 (30. April 2011)

Ja, in einem nicht-EU Land muss man sich wirklich die Mühe machen die AGB`s durchzulesen, damit der auf der Rechnung angezeigte Preis auch wirklich der ist den man letztlich bezahlt. Die Verzollungskosten von ca.18 Fr.+ entsprechenden Zoll haben wir allerdings dem netten Service der schweizer Post zu verdanken die netterweise die Verzollung übernimmt sich dafür aber königlich entlohnen lässt 
Bin da auch schonmal reingetappt, in Basel hat allerdings (fast) jeder eine deutsche Lieferadresse (Serviceadresse) und kann die Einfuhr selber machen, die ist dann bis 300 Fr. abgabefrei und die deutsche MwSt gibts auch zurück. 

Warum deutsche Shops mit vermeintlicher "Swissness" werben, bzw auf Kundenfang gehen? Ist doch klar, die Schweiz ist ein lukrativer Markt der so bedient wird. Ich würde allerdings weder bei bikster.ch noch bei der deutschen Mutter fahrrad.de bestellen, lieber beim Shop um die Ecke kaufen, der hilft dann auch mal aus wenn man am Samstag kurz vor Ladenschluss mit einem zerstörtem Laufrad in der Tür steht und am Sonntag die grosse Alpentour/Marathon/etc ansteht


----------



## tommyboy (1. Mai 2011)

@Daniel,

ich war in Zürich bei einigen Shops und habe diese Inserts gesucht. Keiner hatte die. Das kostet auch Zeit und Geld, überall hinzufahren.
Die InternetShops haben diese Inserts auch kaum, so war ich froh, dass ich einen Laden gefunden hatte, der die Inserts führt.

AGBs lesen hin oder her, worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass der Laden augenscheinlich mit Standort Schweiz wirbt, es aber definitiv nicht so ist. Natürlich haben die das auf der Seite stehen, damit sie dann sagen können, wie Du, "Hättest es ja nachlesen können".

Aber genau das finde ich extrem hinterlistig und führt dazu, dass man dem Laden nicht mehr vertraut. Diese Art Kunden zu locken ist weit ab von dem, was man wohl unter seriös versteht. Das habe ich mit dem Thread kommunizieren wollen.

Ich bin da reingetappt, ich lerne daraus, und gut ist.

Ciao und Gruss,
 Tommaso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimian (4. Mai 2011)

Kurze Frage in das gezanke ob hinterhältig oder nicht: ist die Ware bei dir mittlerweile angekommen? Ein Freund und ich haben ebenfalls Material von Bikester.ch hängig...

Gruss Kimian


----------



## tommyboy (6. Mai 2011)

Kimian,

noch nichts da!
Mein Bike hängt in der Ecke, die Sonne brennt und ich muss mit dem Rennrad fahren...Ich könnt kotzen.

Was habt ihr bestellt?

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## Kimian (7. Mai 2011)

Hmrm das stimmt mich ja nicht gerade positiv.

Wir haben nen Lenker, Pedale, Dämpferpumpen und ein paar Kleinteile.

Man man man, ich nerve mich von Tag zu Tag mehr.
Was ist bei dir offen?

Gruss


----------



## tommyboy (7. Mai 2011)

Kimian,einfach zwei Inserts, also zwei Muttern für die Steckachse!

Das Dumme ist, ohne die Mutter kann ich nicht fahren.

Mal schauen, wer schneller ist?!

Viel Glück,
  Tommaso


----------



## marbot (7. Mai 2011)

Hoi zäme

Ich habe (leider) ein Bike bei bikester.ch bestellt, und warte seit dem 1. April (!) darauf, obwohl die Ware "sofort lieferbar" ist. ...angeblich sei das Bike am 21.4. verschickt worden - also ganze 9 Werktage and counting...

In der Zwischenzeit werden bei bikester keine Telefone abgenommen, keine Emails beantwortet, und die Facebook-Page wurde für Fremdeinträge gesperrt, weil (o wunder) einige Leute ihr Unmut auf der Wall geschrieben haben... Diese Einträge sind in der Zwischenzeit natürlich verschwunden...

Ich bin mittlerweile so verärgert dass ich aktiv Zeit investiere, möglichst allen bekannt zu machen, was für ein Laden Bikester eigentlich ist - wie weit muss man als Verkäufer gehen, dass man "Kunden" hat, die einem aktiv schädigen wollen?

Auf alle Fälle habe ich mal die "ANTI Bikester" Facebook-Page eingerichtet - je mehr Leute ich erreiche, desto besser... Nächste Stufe wird wohl der Beobachter oder den K-Tipp sein.

Gruss & auf dass wir endlich unsere Ware kriegen
Francis


----------



## IceQ- (7. Mai 2011)

marbot schrieb:


> Hoi zäme
> 
> Ich habe (leider) ein Bike bei bikester.ch bestellt, und warte seit dem 1. April (!) darauf, obwohl die Ware "sofort lieferbar" ist. ...angeblich sei das Bike am 21.4. verschickt worden - also ganze 9 Werktage and counting...
> 
> ...



Was die abziehen scheint ja echt unter aller Sau zu sein... leider habe ich kein FB aber ich unterstütze dich voll und ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyboy (8. Mai 2011)

@marbot,

die Idee mit dem Beobachter und der KTipp sind sehr gute Ideen.
Ich unterstütze Dich gerne, wenn Du magst.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## Kimian (9. Mai 2011)

tommyboy schrieb:


> @marbot,
> 
> die idee mit dem beobachter und der ktipp sind sehr gute ideen.
> Ich unterstütze dich gerne, wenn du magst.
> ...


 
dito!!!!!


----------



## waxi (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich heute extra hier angemeldet, nur auf das Thema Bikester.ch einzugehen.

Was der Laden mit seinen Kunden macht ist eine gottverdammte Sauerei. Habe am 26.4.11 ein Rennrad dort bestellt. Schon am 30.4.11 kam die Lieferbestätigung, worüber ich mich freute. 

Was aber bisher abgeht macht mich rasend vor Wut. Heute ist der 10.5.11 Ich habe seitdem nichts mehr gehört von Bikester. Auf meine drei Emails wurde einfach nicht geantwortet. Mitlerweile habe ich bestimmt 30 Minuten in der Warteschleife dieser sogenannten Hotline gewartet. Nicht einmal wurde abgenommen. 

Das alles ist so eine bodenlose Frechheit. Habe über 1400 CHF in den Laden investiert und bekomme nicht mal bescheid was mit meiner Bestellung passiert ist. Wenn ich diese Woche nichts höre, werde ich meiner Bank bescheid geben, dass Sie alle Zahlungen an Bikester (wird am Monatsende abgerechnet) blockieren soll. Den schiebe ich keinen einzigen Cent in den Rachen. 

Stattdessen überlege ich mich zu klagen. Es kann nicht sein, dass man so links liegen gelassen wird. Die Kommunikation ist gleich null. Man hat einfach garkeine Chance sich zu erkundigen. Mir würde schon eine Information reichen, dass z.b. die Ware am Zoll hängt, aber so gehe ich davon aus, dass ich die Sachen überhaupt nicht mehr bekomme.

Finger weg von Bikester.ch Das ist mit Abstand der schlimmste Internetladen den ich kenne. Sauerei, dass die noch mit tausneden Logos wie "Onlineshop des Jahres" werben.


----------



## marbot (10. Mai 2011)

Hoi waxi

26.04? Ich warte seit dem 01.04 auf ein "sofort lieferbares" Bike! 

Wir sind einige Kunden, die ver... ...blendet wurden durch die Unwahrheiten der Bikester-Page. 

Ich habe dafür extra die ANTI Bikester Facebook page eingerichtet - mach doch mit und kopiere deinen Eintrag auf die Page! (Du muss zuerst ein "like this" bei der page machen). Ich poste auch regelmässig meinen Stand. ...Wenn bikester seine Kunden nicht informieren will, muss ich es halt tun...

Je mehr mitmachen, desto besser, bzw. schlimmer für Bikester!  

Gruss
Francis


----------



## tommyboy (11. Mai 2011)

Uiii,

meine Inserts sind da. Nach 4Wochen.
Heute Abend verbaue ich die und ich hoffe inständig, dass es die richtigen sind.

Ich hoffe, dass Eure Sachen auch schnell/diese Woche ankommen.

Jedenfalls werde ich da nichts mehr bestellen.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## Kimian (11. Mai 2011)

tommyboy schrieb:


> Uiii,
> 
> meine Inserts sind da. Nach 4Wochen.
> Heute Abend verbaue ich die und ich hoffe inständig, dass es die richtigen sind.
> ...


 
Also besteht Hoffnung...


----------



## Kimian (11. Mai 2011)

Material ist angekommen. Komplett wie bestellt. Leider einfach vier Wochen Verspätung. Werde ganz sicher nicht mehr bei bikester.ch bestellen.


----------



## Hailwood (12. Mai 2011)

Hi Tommyboy,

tut mir für dich Leid dass der miese Saftladen derart fies wirtschaftet. Ich war gerade daran eine Bestellung für mich und einen Arbeitskollegen zu platzieren, wurde aber heute von einem weiteren Kollegen glücklicherweise gewarnt, mit der Empfehlung deinen Thread zuerst zu lesen. Schnell wurde mir klar dass mich bikester nicht kriegt. Du siehst, die Buschtrommel funktioniert.... Trommeln wir weiter!

Gruäss, Hailwood


----------



## tommyboy (13. Mai 2011)

Hoi Bruce Wayne 

danke, ich habe "glücklicherweise" nur Inserts bestellt für einen vergleichsweisen niedrigen Wert. Andere hier im Thread warten auf ein Bike über der 1000Chf Grenze.

Danke Dir für Dein Feedback und den anderen weiterhin eine schnelle Zulieferung.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## marbot (16. Mai 2011)

Nach 6 Wochen, oder 29 Werktage, ist mein sofort lieferbares Bike endlich angekommen. Fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass es gut verpackt war, gut aussieht und einen ziemlich guten Eindruck macht.

Beim Zusammenbauen war ich erstaunt, dass der hintere Reifen leer war - bei der Probefahrt stellt ich fest, dass es nicht nur leer war, sondern auch ein Loch hatte... :-( Also neuer Schlauch besorgen, Platten reparieren, Umwerfer und Vorderbremse justieren, und bereit war mein neues Bike.

Mit Bikester habe ich somit abgeschlossen. Viel Erfolg denjenigen, die noch auf Ware warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugwurst (27. August 2012)

Salüt Allerseits

Ich möchte ebenfalls meine Erfahrungen mit Bikster.ch schildern. Ich hatte ein Trecking Bike für 599 CHF bestellt, welches laut Homepage noch am selben Tag verschickt werden sollte, da es auf Lager war. Nach ca 14 Tagen begann ich mich zu wundern wo es denn bliebe, und erkundigte mich im Web über die Seite. So stiess ich auf das Forum mit den sehr interessanten Beiträgen über Bikster.ch/at ect..
Nachdem ich mich durch die Beiträge gelesen hatte, habe ich mich übern Tisch gezogen gefühlt von Bikster und habe mein Geld schon den Bach ab schwimmen sehen.
Ich fand im Netz eine Telefonnummer, Tel: 01805-976000-0
Fax: 01805-976000-1 (Die Hotline der internetstores AG) wo ich sogar jemanden erreichte. Dieser teilte mir mit das es meinen bestellter Artikel gar nicht mehr gibt, und das auch im Kundenkonto nicht angezeigt werden kann und man es nur rausfindet wenn man anruft. Da war ich schockiert, da das Bike ja als auf Lager deklariert wurde, und stornierte meine Bestellung direkt am Telefon, glücklicherweise sollte der Betrag erst nach der Auslieferung meiner Kreditkarte belastet werden so habe ich mein Geld nicht verloren und bin nochmal mit nem blauen Auge davongekommen und einer Erfahrung reicher das man sich nicht von vermeintlichen Top Angeboten blenden lassen soll..

Hoffe für alle Betroffenen auf ein gutes Ausgehen der Bikster Fälle..

MFG


----------



## wiedereinstieg (1. September 2012)

Auch ich, als ich auf der Suche nach einem Bike war, habe mir diesen Onlineshop angeschaut. Irgendwie hatte mich die Page nicht wirklich überzeugt/ zugesagt.


----------



## tofino73 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Habe gestern drei Zubehörartikel bestellt vor 16 Uhr. Mal schauen, wann die Ware hier ist 

Happy trails


----------



## Brig (31. Oktober 2012)

Meine Bestellung (Kleinteile) von letzter  Woche kam 2 Tage später bei mir an, ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit Bikester.ch


----------



## tofino73 (2. November 2012)

Am Dienstagabend 30.10.12 folgende Info:

"wir haben gerade bemerkt, dass wir aufgrund eines ungewöhnlich hohen Bestelleinganges unser Versandversprechen heute für Ihre Bestellung leider nicht einhalten konnten."

Bis heute Freitagabend 02.11.12 keine weiteren Infos

Happy trails


----------



## sochris (7. September 2013)

ich habe mal - zuversichtlich - etwas bei Bikester bestellt.

Kaufdatum: 5.9.2013
an Versand übergeben: 5.9.2013 + Paketnummer
Sortiert für die Zustellung in Frauenfeld: 6.9.

Voraussichtlich bei mir am 9.9.2013

bin etwas überrascht. Entweder es hat sich was getan beim Shop, oder ich hatte nur Glück


----------



## Brig (10. September 2013)

sochris schrieb:


> bin etwas überrascht. Entweder es hat sich was getan beim Shop, oder ich hatte nur Glück



Ich hab immer nur sehr gute Erfahrungen mit bikester.ch gemacht


----------



## tofino73 (12. September 2013)

Habe in letzter Zeit auch zwei Bestellungen gemacht, alles im Lot. Die geben sich meiner Meinung nach mehr Mühe.

Happy trails


----------



## Raffibiker (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mit bikester.ch bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ok, ich habe noch nie ein Bike online gekauft. Würde ich auch nicht. Vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHnuschti (5. Oktober 2013)

Würde mich interessieren, was der Reiz ist, bei bikester zu kaufen?
Hab das preismässig schon paar mal angeschaut. Würde meinen, alle Bestellungen aus Deutschland selbst inkl. zurückerstattete DE-MWST, Lieferkosten und Zollgebühren sind noch immer wesentlich günstiger als wenn bei bikester gekauft.

Gruss


----------

